# Registry editor,mmc help!!!!!!!!!



## sharatishandsome (Mar 19, 2010)

hi all,

am a new member here.my os is xp sp 2...when i click on regedit it says registry editing is disabled by administrator. when i right click on my computer and click manage it says the file does not have a program associated with the function.pls add it in the folder options. .also i am unable to open any msc file as it asks what program yo use. also not able to use any mc services...pls help...


----------



## sharatishandsome (Mar 19, 2010)

hi i need help fast...can someone help me asap....


----------

